# Barómetro Orion desafinado



## Relâmpago (5 Dez 2009 às 03:39)

*Barómetro Oregon desafinado*

Olá

Tenho o meu barómetro electrónico Oregon avariado, penso Embora esteja regulado (sempre esteve) para a altitude correcta do lugar onde moro e até à data me tenha dado leituras correctas, agora dá 5 hPa para mais. Como posso remediar esta situação? Além da alteração dos valores da altitude, não vejo aparentemente mais nada para o afinar. Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2009 às 12:08)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Tenho o meu barómetro electrónico Orion avariado, penso Embora esteja regulado (sempre esteve) para a altitude correcta do lugar onde moro e até à data me tenha dado leituras correctas, agora dá 5 hPa para mais. Como posso remediar esta situação? Além da alteração dos valores da altitude, não vejo aparentemente mais nada para o afinar. Obrigado.



Se não conseguires alterar directamente os valores de pressão relativa, aumenta a altitude até a pressão relativa descer onde pretendes.

Uma solução de último recurso.


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

Olá

Continuo a ter o problema da afinação para a altitude. Tenho-o aferido para 40m, que é metade da altitude onde moro (80m). Não sei como se desafinou. Já fiz o reset do aparelho, mas continua a exigir metade de altitude. Tenho uma base Oregon WMR80. Existirá alguma maneira de afinar o aparelho? Temo que, com o passar do tempo, não o consiga aferir pelos únicos valores que posso usar, os da altitude. Será que a carga relativa das pilhas possa ter alguma influência? De facto não as troquei, pois aparentemente não dá o sinal de bateria fraca. Obrigado e bom Natal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Continuo a ter o problema da afinação para a altitude. Tenho-o aferido para 40m, que é metade da altitude onde moro (80m). Não sei como se desafinou. Já fiz o reset do aparelho, mas continua a exigir metade de altitude. Tenho uma base Oregon WMR80. Existirá alguma maneira de afinar o aparelho? Temo que, com o passar do tempo, não o consiga aferir pelos únicos valores que posso usar, os da altitude. Será que a carga relativa das pilhas possa ter alguma influência? De facto não as troquei, pois aparentemente não dá o sinal de bateria fraca. Obrigado e bom Natal.



Sendo assim só pode ser um problema no aparelho.


----------

